# Indy Haunt Fest 2013 May 4th & 5th



## Clipper (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Kids!

And they said we wouldn't last but we are about one month away from the 2013 edition of Indy Haunt Fest! This year we have changed a few things...this year we have moved from the old June date to a better(cooler)Saturday May 4th and Sunday May 5th and to our new site at 3650 E. Thompson Road, Indianapolis, IN 46237. We also have new hosts "The Haunthers Society". Our new website is https://sites.google.com/site/indyhauntfest/
and you can get the latest news on our Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/IndyHauntFest and there is no gate charge this year!

Some of what we have up our sleeves for this years event:

LED Candles/Lanterns 
Floating lanterns
Plants (corn, vines etc)
Fence sections
Glue gun teeth
show-n-tell
Controllers/Triggers
Aging Techniques 
Mold Making

We can also do a prop swap, so bring it, if you dare :devil:

What else is there you would like to make?

*Prices for the build kits are as follows;*
LED Candle $2 each 
LED Latern you bring the latern and add $1 for the light.
Aged Sign kit $5 each
4' Fence Section kits; Deluxe $7.50 or Basic (less decorative)$5
5' Vine kits $3 each
Corn Stalk kits $5 each
Flying Crank Ghost kits $60 each
*Each kit must be reserved and paid for in advance *so please send an email to [email protected] with a list of kits you will need and we send info to you on how to pay for your kits. All these items will be able to be built either on Saturday or Sunday, your choice.

If you have any questions or want to my a suggestion, feel free to email us at [email protected]


----------

